# How to turn your Rubik's 3x3 into a DIY



## Nukoca (May 3, 2009)

Shipping takes FOREVER from China!


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 3, 2009)

Why is there not a "Denfinatly not" choice.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

You're probably supposed to choose "No way, it's going to break my cube"


----------



## shelley (May 3, 2009)

Why not just get a DIY cube? If you have access to a DIY core you might as well get the whole cube.

If you can insert your corners while your edges are already in place, your cube is too loose. That thing looks like it will pop if you look at it funny.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

I can insert corners while edges are placed into my DIY if it's turned 45º. It takes some pressure, but my cube isn't really that loose.


----------



## Nukoca (May 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> Why not just get a DIY cube? If you have access to a DIY core you might as well get the whole cube.



But then you have a really useless storebought that won't turn well unless you wear it in uber good. If you have a storebought and you're buying something from C4Y, then you might as well get the core along with it, since it's only $.99.



shelley said:


> If you can insert your corners while your edges are already in place, your cube is too loose. That thing looks like it will pop if you look at it funny.



I noticed that too. I couldn't do a solve without it popping all over. That's why I did the mod... so I could adjust the tension. It's tighter now.


----------



## irontwig (May 7, 2009)

Doesn't seem to be worth the trouble.


----------



## Nukoca (May 7, 2009)

irontwig said:


> Doesn't seem to be worth the trouble.



It is, man, it is.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 7, 2009)

I might do it so I don't have to waste a DIY for my calendar cube and still make it easy to turn, but shipping is more then a spare core so I'll wait for a big order


----------

